# Budapest June '08



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

I am going to be taking a trip to Europe and will be spending most of my time in Budapest, is there any places to ride there? If so do they rent bikes over there? I am always down for a ride in places I have never been.


----------



## balfazed (Sep 28, 2005)

Sure there are some good trails. The western side of the city is hilly, however the hills - or lets say mountains - are not high, a bit over 500 mts, but it´s a great area for xc/marathon style riding, and as noone really controls the local regulations, all trails are practically open for mountain bikers. I ride this area on weekdays.
The area is however not a downhillers / freeriders mekka, as the trails are not so technical to really have a good use of 200 mm travel big bikes, and human built freeride obstacles are always ruined by the trail managers.
With about an hour ride you can reach the Pilis mountains, that is a perfect place for day long epic rides, or choose the Borzsony that is less than an hour by car or train. There you will find a great variety of fire roads and singletracks. 
Just send me a private message, or e-mail if you need any further information or guiding.

Regarding bike rental I don't have good news. It´s not easy to rent good bikes in Hungary. The bike shops are good you can almost buy everything, so if you have the chance to bring your own bike and you need some parts you will find them easily.
The weather in june is warm (usually 27-30 celsius), and dry - with just very little rain.


----------



## jjcools (Apr 13, 2006)

Great, Thank you for the info. I will have to PM you when it gets closer to June so I can figure everything out. I probably won't be able to bring my bike though, we are going to be doing some other traveling and don't want to lug it around everywhere. I will have to try and contact some shops there to get some info.


----------

